# Adopting a senior golden??



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

We adopted our current golden, Tia, when she was 7 years old. She's a wonderful dog who loves to play ball. There is nothing 'senior' about her. I adopted Gage when he was about 7 years old as well. He died of cancer when he was 12+. He was a very calm dog.

I highly recommend adopting older dogs. Of course, we can't predict how long they will live, but we can't predict that for any of us. 

Thank you for considering an older dog. They are awesome dogs. A good rescue can help you find just the right dog for your family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Kudos to you. I would love to rescue an older golden..... there are so many that, through no fault of their own, need a forever home. I think you will hear from people here who have done just that and are thrilled with their new family member. A golden 5-6 years old, IMO, is just middle aged and, most likely, has many more active years. By the way, welcome to the forum. We'd love to hear stories about your Mandy and see some pictures.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

My family adopted Laura when she was about 3/4 years old. She was an excellent addition to our family. She was well trained, housebroken, and was a complete joy. It seems like rescues seem to know that you've saved them. She lived a long, happy, healthy life until the end. I'd definitely adopt an older dog again! They still have plenty of life and love to give!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*IT IS I OUR PLANS TO ADOPT A SENIOR GOLDEN ON DOWN THE LINE TO KEEP OUR ADOPTED GOLDEN MIX COMPANY. hONEY WAS RIGHT AT ONE YEAR OLD WHEN WE ADOPTED HER dEC. 7, 2002. WE LOST OUR GOLDEN GIRL TO CANCER LAST MAY AT 8 YRS. 9 MONTHS. AND HONEY REALLY MISSES HER PAL KayCee. hOWEVER, AFTER KayCee'S DEATH i WAS DIAGNOSED WITH NUMEROUS HEALTH PROBLEMS AND WE FEEL IT IS BEST TO WAIT TIL i AM MORE ABLE TO EXERCISE ANOTHER DOG, ETC.*

*I DONATE TO A FEW GOLDEN RESCUES AND GET NEWS LETTERS AND IT IS HEARTBREAKING TO SEE AND READ ABOUT THOS GRAY FACED DOGS THAT ARE JUST DUMPED OFF BECIUSE THE OWNERS WANT A "MORE PLAYFUL PUP", OR THEY DO NOT WANT TO TAKE THE TIME TO GIVE THE OLD TIMER DAILY MEDS, ETC. ONE CASE REALLY PUT AN ARROW IN MY HEART. iT WAS A FATHER AND SON, AGES 15 AND 13 THAT HAD BEEN TURNED IN BECAUSE YOUNGER DOGS WERE WANTED. THE RESCUE WAS HOPING THEY WOULD BE ADOPTED TOGETHER AS THEY HAD BEEN TOGTHER SINCE THE SON WAS BORN.*

*CAN YOU IMAGINE THE CONFUSSON THOSE POOR DOGS MUST HAVE HAD AT BEEN TOSSED AWAY AFTER ALL THOS YEARS. I JUST GOT DOWN RIGHT SICK. AND SINCE WE ARE NOT SPRING CHICKENS OURSELVES,WE DECIDED THE THING TO DO WAS TRY TO GIVE AN "TOSSED AWAY DOG" A FEW GOOD MONTHS, OR HOPEFULLY YEARS. i KNOW IT WILL BE SO VERY HARD TO LOSE THEM, BUT AT LEAST i WILL KNOW THEY ENDED LIFE WELL.*


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Kudos to you for wanting to adopt an older dog. I think the cancer thing is purely the luck, or lack of luck, of the draw. No doubt you're a bit cautious after losing a relative youngster to cancer (I'm sorry), but no one can predict which pup will live sixteen years or die next year. I say go for it as long as you're sure your senior citizen pup will think it's a good idea....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,
It is good that you are looking at the seniors. To many people want the young pups and the seniors are left. I hope to adopt another dog soon and hope to be a senior dog. Good luck and hope to see pictures of the both of them.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

My first golden rescue came into our family at 11yrs old/young  She was with us until she went to the Bridge at 16.5 yrs old. I would do it over again in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

not an adoptee, but Obi decided to spend most of his life with us (he "lives' l mile upriver) when he was 6 (now 13) - we introduced him to alot of things he hadn't done before - but he never learned how to catch/really "play"


----------



## mandy01 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you all for your feedback  We adopted Mandy when she was 4 yrs old (from GRREAT!). Our first golden, Kasey (who is chasing tennis balls and finding spare socks at the Bridge, now!), we got as a puppy from a breeder. Our dogs were with us first, then our kids. We know we gave Kasey a great home, but we did feel that Mandy has been "grateful" for her new home with us. Our only issue w/adopting an older golden now is that we have 2 young kids who might be crushed if the pooches aren't with us for long--they adore Mandy (and always talk of Kasey in heaven). Of course, it would be hard on us, too. I know there are alot of oldies out there that still have alot of spunk - Mandy didn't start to lose hers until about 1-1/2 yrs ago - and it still comes back on occasion!

Also - I'll post a picture when i can figure out how to get the profile pic to "stay"!


----------



## Another Golden Lover (Jan 13, 2009)

All those golden oldies look so sweet. There was one at the Sooner Golden Rescue in Oklahoma named Quinn that I just fell in love with. They said he still loved a good game of fetch. It is a really cute bio. Look toward the bottom of the page. http://www.sgrr.org/AvailableGoldens/tabid/54/Default.aspx

Just apply, and then see how you feel. Although you are 100% ready, it still can take a while for them to process your app and all - as you probably already know from adopting. We are enjoying our new addition. She is 2-3 years old, and with us a week today!


----------



## mandy01 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks. We started the application process (again!) back in November and are now approved at 2 rescue groups in our area. I guess we'll see what dogs are available - there are 2 that seem like they might be a good fit - they are 6 & 7 yrs. We were hoping to get a little bit younger, but if the fit was right, we might go for it. Of course, everything is up to the Foster family to decide whether we are a good fit. It does seem that there are quite a few families waiting for their "good fit", as well. We will see :crossfing.


----------



## mandy01 (Jan 15, 2009)

I love Quinn's bio


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mandy*

Mandy:

I don't know if Hyde would work out for you, but I Jackson's Mom in CA just posted this:

Calling ALL Labby Lovers!!! HELP 
Cross posting

*SWEET SENIOR YELLOW LAB, CT..PLEASE HELP..*
** 
*CROSSPOST..RESCUE, FOSTER, PERMANENT..*
** **THANK YOU SO MUCH!!
**
*

*HEARTBREAKING COURTESY POST! PLEASE CONTACT Alan at: 
[email protected] or 860 916-6657. According to Hyde's caretaker, 
Hyde lives with 2 other dogs and 2 cats. His caretaker can no longer 
care for Hyde, a yellow lab shepherd mix. Hyde has been blind for about 
5 years now. His caretaker rescued him from an animal shelter and has 
had him for about 7 years. But Hyde is having difficulty getting along 
with the other animals in the house and must be kept separate from the 
cats and an extremely dominant male pug. He needs a home where he can be 
the only animal. He is loving and gentle and gets around well despite 
being blind. Unfortunately he is anxious due to being blind and 
struggles with smaller dogs especially. He has no problem with the 
caretaker's black lab--who is a push-over. This is an extremely urgent 
situation. *If you are interested in adopting Hyde, please contact Alan 
at [email protected] or 860 916-6657*


----------



## critterdad (Jan 28, 2009)

Mandy is gorgeous.
We are in MD too and our GR is 14 yrs old. We have adopted 2 senior goldens and it is WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!! Maggie was 12 when we got her and deaf and atrophied. We loved having her. Katie was 10 when we got her and recentlly passed away at age 15. She was my wife's "heart dog". Do chat with her, she is "redwoofs" and is a member of GoldHeart and GRREAT. Old Gold is priceless, do it!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Critterdad and Redwoof's*

Oh that is so sweet about your Senior Goldens.

has Sarah been able to get back on here yet?


We adopted our Smooch, from Gold. Ret. Rescue in IL when she was 16 mos. old. She will be 10 years old Feb. 14th, and other than a little arthritis and several lumps-fatty tumors, Smooch is very healthy (we think)
She is the love of our life and Smooch and my boy, Snobear, who just turned 9 years old on Dec. 23rd, are the BEST OF BUDDIES!!

They's been together since Snobear was 5 mos. and Smooch was 16 mos.
I would definitely adopt a Senior Golden and a Senior Samoyed.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

There are never any guarantees with any dog so even if the dog is older, he could still live a full lifespan.
I applaud you for considering adopting a senior. Our rescue has way to many in foster care. It seems they don't get adopted, everyone is afraid to lose another beloved friend too soon.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello! I"m finally able to log back in, and my husband told me about this conversation. I say, at the top of my lungs, DO ADOPT A SENIOR GOLDEN!!!!! I've had GRs all my life, and until i was married I had never adopted a dog. I was leary. Well am i ever glad we did, and I'm totally sold on Old Gold. Going into adopting I decided I'd like to adopt a dog who might not otherwise get a home. Boy did we ever get such a doggie. Maggie was 12ish, deaf, severely atrophied. We drove 3 hrs, met her, and knew we could give her a better life than where she was. So we took her home. She stood the whole way, and we didn't know she was deaf so all my reassurances fell on deaf ears literally. We didn't know she couldn't even go up a step. So, my husband built a handicap ramp into our house and we learned sign language and we all loved each other dearly. She was around 14ish when it was time for her to go to the Rainbow bridge. 
For our next dog, we adopted again. I said i'd like a mature golden again. I saw Katie on the goldheart website, contacted the fosters, and when they brought her to us to meet, she stayed forever. She was my heart dog. I've loved many many animals but for whatever reason she and I were soulmates. I'd not have missed that for the world. When I took my "new" 10 yr old doggie to the vet for the first well dog visit, he looked at me like i was mad and said "THIS is the dog you picked" as he survayed her swaybacked self. Yes. it was. I said whether I had her for a day or a month or a year she was ours. And she was. She passed away this past April, peacefully at home with us, at age 15. I'd never ever have missed it for the world. Really I wouldn't have. I totally recommend a senior dog to you. They come without puppy problems, and in that regard they are easier. Maggie couldn't do stairs, and i hope this doesn't sound crass, but she was the first dog we had that couldn't do stairs, and um to be honest it was really easy! oh i hope that doesn't sound bad. She loved to sleep at the steps and greet us, it all seemed ok to her. Katie, when she got older, also stopped doing stairs and now Custard is at that point. They all did or do a cute doggie welcome dance every morning. It's the best way to wake up! 
if you have ANY questions or concerns or want to chat, please do!
I strongly encourage you to adopt a senior dog. And there are lots of great choices in our area. I'm in MD too
Sarah


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

RedWoofs said:


> Hello! I"m finally able to log back in, and my husband told me about this conversation. I say, at the top of my lungs, DO ADOPT A SENIOR GOLDEN!!!!! I've had GRs all my life, and until i was married I had never adopted a dog. I was leary. Well am i ever glad we did, and I'm totally sold on Old Gold. Going into adopting I decided I'd like to adopt a dog who might not otherwise get a home. Boy did we ever get such a doggie. Maggie was 12ish, deaf, severely atrophied. We drove 3 hrs, met her, and knew we could give her a better life than where she was. So we took her home. She stood the whole way, and we didn't know she was deaf so all my reassurances fell on deaf ears literally. We didn't know she couldn't even go up a step. So, my husband built a handicap ramp into our house and we learned sign language and we all loved each other dearly. She was around 14ish when it was time for her to go to the Rainbow bridge.
> For our next dog, we adopted again. I said i'd like a mature golden again. I saw Katie on the goldheart website, contacted the fosters, and when they brought her to us to meet, she stayed forever. She was my heart dog. I've loved many many animals but for whatever reason she and I were soulmates. I'd not have missed that for the world. When I took my "new" 10 yr old doggie to the vet for the first well dog visit, he looked at me like i was mad and said "THIS is the dog you picked" as he survayed her swaybacked self. Yes. it was. I said whether I had her for a day or a month or a year she was ours. And she was. She passed away this past April, peacefully at home with us, at age 15. I'd never ever have missed it for the world. Really I wouldn't have. I totally recommend a senior dog to you. They come without puppy problems, and in that regard they are easier. Maggie couldn't do stairs, and i hope this doesn't sound crass, but she was the first dog we had that couldn't do stairs, and um to be honest it was really easy! oh i hope that doesn't sound bad. She loved to sleep at the steps and greet us, it all seemed ok to her. Katie, when she got older, also stopped doing stairs and now Custard is at that point. They all did or do a cute doggie welcome dance every morning. It's the best way to wake up!
> if you have ANY questions or concerns or want to chat, please do!
> I strongly encourage you to adopt a senior dog. And there are lots of great choices in our area. I'm in MD too
> Sarah



This brought tears to my eyes. You are a very, very special person... bless you. I wish there were more with your love and compassion. I know I will always either have a special needs or senior rescue....... they pull at my heart strings.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

We adopted an 8 year old who had just had his left rear leg amputated due to hemangiosarcoma. No one seemed to want him after that so we took him in knowing that the cancer could come back in another area anytime. In our case it wasn't really about keeping our other two goldens company but more about giving him a nice loving home where he could flourish.

I can't believe he was given up but who knows why people do the things they do. He has no issues, is very well trained and very, very sweet. His name is Max.

We have him checked every few months (just adopted him in November) for cancer and so far he is still cancer free!!!!!!!

Good luck and I say go for it!

Best,

Pam Murphy, Chauncey and Max


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

We adopted Ralph when he was 6, and we had him for 7 years before losing him to kidney failure at the age of 13. Good Luck


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

We adopted Baylee when she was 8 years old. Debles knew her when she was younger when her friend was fostering her. At 8 years old, she had her share of hardships. Neglected for a long time and then being diagnosed and treated for cancer when she was in foster care. She tried our patients quite often with some of her personality traits she developed along the way. She was a lot of work, every second of it was worth it. I think my wife and I learned more from her about ourselves than she learned from us. We had her for about 4 years when we lost her this last summer.
We never know how long we have our sweet companions. Accidents and Cancer can strike at any age. Would I adopt another senior golden, absolutely. No matter what age we have them, there time with us is fleeting and we have to cherish every bit of it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To All*

sarah:

So Glad you're back On!
To all of your wonderful stories about Senior Dogs I agree that I would adopt a Senior in a heartbeat.

Our Golden Ret. Smooch will be 10 years old and our Samoyed, Snobear, was just 9 years old in December.

Smooch has some arthritis in her spine the vet said so my Hubby Ken will be giving her shots of Atiquan on a weekly basis. We just adore her and she adores us and so does Snobear!!


----------

